
In Japan, the business of watching whales is far larger than hunting them - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-whaling-whalewatching/in-japan-the-business-of-watching-whales-is-far-larger-than-hunting-them-idUSKCN1U402J
======
benj111
I would have expected some financial statistics to back up the title.

